# Tips for using a fisheye lens? I have an Opteka 6.5mm f/3.5 for my Canon 650D



## randystanford1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just wondering if there is an cool tips I can use/learn from you guys about fish eye lens! 
What are your thoughts about fisheye lenses? 
Show me some of your work that you would like to share. 
I'm new to this forum, so I thought I'd try to talk to you guys. 
Thanks! -Randy


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2013)

Fisheyes are _specific-use_ lenses.  They're not intended to be used all the time for all subjects.  Towards that end, use it wisely and judiciously.


----------



## crimbfighter (Apr 10, 2013)

+1 to sparky's suggestion.

I use mine only under limited circumstances. Mine is a little different, because it creates a circular image on the sensor, instead of being 180deg FOV from corner to corner, like most modern fisheyes. I've found mine useful if I want to convey the vastness of an area surrounding my subject, or when the unique perspective lends itself well to convey a specific notion. Having a subject is important, too. If you just take photos of 180deg of nothing, they won't be very interesting. I often find it's important to put the subject in or near the center, or else you will get tremendous distortion of it. I'm not very good at utilizing the fisheye, but when executed properly, it can make for a dramatic effect. 

I've posted these before, but here are a couple examples of more recent photos I've taken using my fisheye:


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2013)

Fisheye shots don't always have to immediately convey the non-liner lines they produce.


----------



## crimbfighter (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh sure, sure. Just go right ahead and show me up, sparky  

Nice captures! And point well conveyed..


----------

